# Overcoming Social Anxiety Step By Step by Thomas A Richards



## ocdlost (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello, a few people here recommended Overcoming Social Anxiety Step By Step by Thomas A Richards audio series + handout booklet as one of the best therapies for SA in the world.

My question is, is this link good for the audio series ? 




Also, I found the book on Amazon but also free on google to download it on this link : http://www.drawn2close.com/Dr. Thomas A. Richards - Overcoming Social Anxiety-handouts.pdf

Is this the same booklet or I should be buying it from Amazon ?

Please help guys, I really wanna try this therapy and I need these answers.


----------



## ocdlost (Nov 10, 2014)

guys ?


----------



## GibberingMaw (Jul 3, 2017)

I don't really have any opinion on this video or audio as I take medication that works fine for me as such i've no need to view it. However, that being said I see you wanting opinions or lack there of. So, I will share my opinion on the subject no matter how small. 

If the link works and it seems it might help you, I say give it a try. Now, on buying anything I can't help you I was one of those lucky people that medication helps fine.

If you have any more questions or comments feel free to do so.


----------



## ocdlost (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi guys, anyone else had experiences with this guide ? tx


----------



## MadnessVertigo (Sep 26, 2016)

Video doesn't work... That pdf is indeed the booklet that comes with the series. You're supposed to have the audio too though.


----------

